# Game Thread - April 20th, 2005 - Hawks @ 76ers 7:00 PM (EST)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*April 20, 2005 - 7:00PM (EST)*

*Atlanta Hawks (13-68) @ Philadelphia 76ers (42-39)*

*@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

*Projected Starting Lineups:*





*Season Series:* Sixers lead series 2-1..​


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

How did you determine the Hawks record if they still have a game before us?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> How did you determine the Hawks record if they still have a game before us?


I didn't, that's their record as of today.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This game may look easy, but I don't think it will be. The Hawks will be playing with nothing to lose and it's their last game so they will give it their all. We have to be careful and play our best, we can't just accept this game as a win. Be careful of Googs and Drobjnak, they were good against us last time.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Don't forget to post your score predictions and the assist leader of the night for a chance to win 100,000 uCash points!!*​
Sixers win 107-100.

Allen Iverson leads the night with assists.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

philly 127 hawks 96

Ivey lead the night in dimes


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Last time we played them, it took some heroics to come out with the W, right?

I predict we lose this one because the team has its place in the playoffs secured, and there may be an emotional letdown from getting over that hump.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

Sixers need this one knowing they have a chance at the 6th seed if the Bulls take care of the Pacers. 


Iverson goes off again.

Sixers - 103
Hawks - 94

Iverson - 34 points | 11 assists | 3 steals


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

We really need to win this one, we also need a Indiana loss.

Sixers - 92
Hawks - 88

Iverson leads with 8 assists.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

76ers - 95
Hawks - 93
Assists - Kidd


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

All right this game is ready to tip off here are the starters:

Hawks - C: Collier, PF: Gugliotta, SF: J. Smith, SG: Childress, PG: Lue

76ers - C: Dalember, PF: Rogers, SF: Korver, SG: Iguodala, PG: Iverson

Webber had some knee swelling so he's getting the night off.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hawks are wearing their piss color alternate jerseys.

Allen Iverson blazes by Tyron Lue and lays the ball in. 2-0 Sixers.

Tyron Lue evens up Iverson, driving past AI and dropping in an 18 footer at the top of the arch. 2-2.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver from three.. it's good! 5-2 Sixers.

Iguodala with the steal, sends Iverson down the court and Iverson leaves the ball up for Dalembert to finish with the slam! 7-2 Sixers.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I love the gold uni's. All the ATL players are wearing gold headbands, which looks hideous.

I think A.I. is going to blow out the Hawks.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm just hoping the Sixers don't let the Hawks hang around, because the longer they stay in the game the tougher they are.

Iverson brings the ball up after a Hawks miss, he stops pops and nails the three! 10-2 Sixers.

Iverson flops, and gets a charge called against Tyronn Lue. Lue's first foul.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Tyronn Lue = Allen Iverson's ***** :rofl:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I hope Samuel Dalembert makes a good impression on the Hawks.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Tyronn Lue has all four of the Hawks points. Of all the years I watched him, I had no idea he was capable of being the scorer he's been. I mean you don't want him to shoot like this if you're a good team, but it's a pleasant surprise if you're bad.

Iverson's on the line and hits both.

Iverson with another three pointer, his tenth point of the game.. 15-4 Sixers.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

This game will be over before half-time.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

phillyphananatic r u watching the game


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala hits his free throws extending the lead to 17-4.

Jason Collier has his shot blocked by Dalembert, and Rodney Rogers ushers it down the floor and dishes to Andre Iguodala for the jam! 19-4 Sixers.

Looks like in this game the Sixers are going to try and showcase Andre, since it's Iguodala night at the Wachovia Center. Kids 12 and under got free jerseys, so they want to send the fans home happy.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> This game will be over before half-time.


The way it's going now, it could be over before the end of the first quarter. 



mellow-dramatik said:


> phillyphananatic r u watching the game


Yeah.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

how do u enjoy the game if u typing about what going on, that wud suck


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Hawks out of a time-out try the give and go between Gugliotta and Lue, but Iverson ends up with the steal, he pulls up for a jumper it bounces off.. and Iguodala follows up with another jam! 21-4 Sixers!

Marc Jackson is in for Dalembert.

Michael "Yogi" Stewart is in for Tom Gugliotta.
Peja Drobnjak in for Jason Collier.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh Smith blocks AI! Wow!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

mellow-dramatik said:


> how do u enjoy the game if u typing about what going on, that wud suck


I have it positioned where I can see both, it's not too hard. And I help others follow along.

Josh Smith just erased an Iverson attempted lay-in. That was Tayshaun Prince on Reggie esque. Sixers are up 25-8 right now.

Iverson is fouled by Michael Stewart, and he hits both free throws.. 27-8 Sixers.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I post on my laptop from my bad. So I can watch TV and surf, at the same time.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Technical called on Mike Woodson, and Korver hits the technical free throw. 28-8 Sixers.

Tyronn Lue drives into the lane and is fouled by Marc Jackson, Tyronn hits the first and the second. 28-10 Sixers.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Great hustle sequence by Josh Smith in the paint.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

You know, before this game, I don't think I've ever seen Michael Stewart play.

Korver hits both of his free throws, 30-10 Sixers.

The Hawks are looking pretty sloppy in the half court, but Michael Stewart ends up getting fouled by Marc Jackson and he's headed to the line. He misses the first, and hits the second. 30-11.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Donta Smith is in for Josh Childress.

Tyronn Lue cuts to the basket and lays the ball in 30-13.

Donta Smith hits Josh Smith who finishes with a slam 30-15 Sixers.

In this span Josh Smith blocked another Allen Iverson shot.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson sneaks inside and lays the ball in. 32-13 Sixers.

Josh Smith hits a jumper 32-17 Sixers.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

10 turnovers for the Hawks in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Smith with another block this time on Marc Jackson.

Royal Ivey hits a wide open Peja Drobnjak who nails the elbow jumper, 32-19 Sixers.

Josh Davis for three, 35-19 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Just woke up. I'm watching the game on GameCenter.

Good start.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Michael Bradley makes his second Sixers game appearance of the season. John Salmons is in the game as well.

McKie is foule, goes to the lline and clanks both freebies.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

AI has 16 first quarter points.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Iverson with another layup. He seems to be off to another hot start.

37-19 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice drive and finish by Iverson, Royal Ivey didn't have a chance of staying in front of there. 37-19 Sixers.

Every Sixers' player has rested except for Allen Iverson.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey ATLien, where's Al Harrington?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Hey ATLien, where's Al Harrington?


He's been on the IL for a good three weeks now.

Maybe more than that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Willie Green checks in for Iverson.

Josh Smith throws the ball away after a miscommunication, for the Hawks 11th turnover of the game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh Smith does not know how to make lay ups. :rofl:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> He's been on the IL for a good three weeks now.
> 
> Maybe more than that.


Ah damn, I had no idea at all.

Josh Davis drains a baseline jumper, 39-19 Sixers.

Willie Green hits Michael Bradley in the post, Bradley turns and is easily stripped.

Green takes things into his own hand driving from the corner stopping and nailing a 10 foot jumper. 41-19 Sixers.

Josh Smith with the miss, Salmons pulls down the rebound outlets to Willie Green who lays the ball in and is fouled by Royal Ivey. Green hits the FT. 44-19 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Childress kicks the ball out to Tyronn Lue who nails an open three at the top of the key. 44-22.

John Salmons finds Michael Bradley in the post who finishes, 46-22 Sixers!

On the other end Bradley pulls down the board, outlets the ball to a running Josh Davis who finishes with the slam. 48-22 Sixers!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Willie's been in for over three minutes now. I think we might actually get to see some Willie G action tonight. He has 5 points in those three minutes!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Davis with a steal, he finds Michael Bradley who finishes with the slam. 50-22 Sixers.

Josh Childress is dribbles, stops pops and hits the jumper over John Salmons. 50-24 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, we're actually blowing a team out with our bench player. 

50-24 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Green tries to crossover Josh Childress, but Childress stays at home Green loses control of the ball. Gugliotta gets the ball and finishes with the bucket and the foul. 50-26 Sixers.

Gugliotta hits the FT, 50-27 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Webber didn't play today? Is he injured or is the coach just resting him?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dalembert checks in for Michael Bradley.

John Salmons crosses up, Josh Childress and finishes with a lay-in. 52-27 Sixers.

With how the team is playing right now, it'd be heartbreaking if Reggie Miller hit a gamewinning three pointer to give them the 6th seed. Boy, I hope that doesn't happen. :gopray:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Michael Bradley of all people is doing alright out there. Is he going to be on our playoff roster?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Webber didn't play today? Is he injured or is the coach just resting him?


He had knee swelling, they left him out as a precautionary measure.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Wow, we're actually blowing a team out with our bench player.
> 
> 50-24 Sixers!


I wouldn't call Allen Iverson a bench player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Hawks with their 14th turnover of the game, as the ball lands in Samuel Dalembert's mits.

Josh Davis is fouled while going up for the basket. He hits them both 54-27 Sixers, doubling up the Hawks.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Korver seems to playing a lot. Shouldn't we be resting him too?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Tyronn Lue just got stripped trying to drive on the baseline, but Dalembert. The Hawks get the ball back, and Lue drives to the basket, he scores and is fouled. 54-29 Sixers.

Lue hits the FT, 54-30 Sixers.

Andre Iguodala checks in for John Salmons.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Korver seems to playing a lot. Shouldn't we be resting him too?


We only have so many players, he has to play.

Josh Smith's jumper looks to have come a long way, as he easily nails that elbow jumper. 56-30 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

New Jersey is getting taken to the woodshed right now, it'd be great to see them miss the playoffs all together.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

As a team we have 10 steals already and it's not even the end of the half! Rodney is leading the way with 3.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver drains that three pointer. 59-34 Sixers.

This time he pulls up around 24 feet off a Willie Green feed and drains another! 62-34 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jason Collier drains the jumper from just inside the three point line. 62-36.

Willie Green with a nice move, finishes 64-36 Sixers.

Tyronn Lue is fouled, and fines his way to the line, he hits both free throws. 64-38 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This may be the most consecutive minutes of rest Allen Iverson has gotten all season.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

ive never liked green i would rather matt barnes instead of him, green is a poor mans allen iverson, hence we dont need him


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Davis checks in for Rodney Rogers.

Tyronn Lue pounds the rock, eyeing up Willie Green, Lue penetrates past Green and finds a slashing Josh Smith who goes up for the dunk, he misses.. and shot clock violation took place before he could bring the ball down.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> ive never liked green i would rather matt barnes instead of him, green is a poor mans allen iverson, hence we dont need him


By playing Green more we rest Iverson more which is good.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

mellow-dramatik said:


> ive never liked green i would rather matt barnes instead of him, green is a poor mans allen iverson, hence we dont need him


You say this even when Willie Green produces, I'll never understand that.

The Sixers call time-out the draw up a play, and they find Green who drains the three pointer thanks to a Bradley screen. 67-38 Sixers at the end of the first half.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Willie Green really is like a mini Iverson. He's scoring at will out there. 10 points in 11 minutes!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

C Webb is just resting right he isnt hurt is he ????????????



SIXERS ARE DOMINATING :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

DieSlow69 said:


> C Webb is just resting right he isnt hurt is he ????????????


No, I think they are just resting him for the playoffs. We're doing fine without him.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Is this our biggest halftime lead of the season? 67-38, almost a 30 point lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn the Hawks aren't playing come out from the half. Childress gets the ball just inside of half court, and goes strong towards the basket, he finishes and is fouled by Iguodala. He hits the FT. 67-41 Sixers.

Childress took off his headband, he's ready to ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Tyronn Lue dribbles the ball eyeing down Green, he stops and rises nailing an 18 foot jumper. 67-44.

Hawks get another basket. 67-46 Sixers.

If they score once more it's time for a time-out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The ball goes off of Dalembert's hands and out of bounds, Hawks ball.

Yogi Stewart is found under the basket and he finishes, 67-48 Sixers. Sixers call time-out.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Hawks just went on a 10-0 out of halftime. What the hell are we doing?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Ahhhh! They are catching up! The Sixers are _never_ safe with a big lead!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry about disturbing the game but how do you add your custom avatar??? :frenchy:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Davis feeds Korver for an open look from three, and he misses.

Childress penetrates and finds Josh Smith in the corner, I don't know if Smith was passing or shooting but the ball lands in Stewart's hands and he finishes. 67-50 Sixers.

John Salmons finds Josh Davis who slams the ball home! 69-50 Sixers.

Josh Childress stops and hits an elbow jumper. 69-52 Sixers.

Marc Jackson is fouled in the act of shooting, he hits the first free throw and the second. 71-52 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

71-52 Sixers after two Marc Jackson free throws.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Did Allen Iverson not start the second half?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> Sorry about disturbing the game but how do you add your custom avatar??? :frenchy:


For a custom avatar you need to be a SM, but you can choose from a large supply of stock avatars we have.

Josh Childress with one of the worst post entry passes I've ever seen as it goes about three feet over Tom Gugliotta's head.

John Salmons goes to penetrate inside the three point arc but stops and hits Korver with a pretty behind the back pass, and Korver drains the three! 74-52 Sixers.

Marc Jackson tries drawing a charge on Lue, but he's inside the protected area,foul is called and Lue hits both FTs. 74-54 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Josh Smith already has 9 rebounds.

74-54 Sixers!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Good, we're back on track.

77-56 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Did Allen Iverson not start the second half?


Nope, he's done for the game. Considering all the minutes he played over the span of five days, I'm happy to see him playing only one quarter.

Kyle Korver hits a plunging Josh Davis, Davis is instantly fouled. He hits both FTs, 76-54 Sixers.

Josh Smith with the 18 foot jumper, it's good. 76-56 Sixers.

After the ball is moved around between McKie and Salmons, the ball gets to Action Jackson who's fouled preventing the bucket. Jackson hits both FTs. 78-56 Sixers.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> For a custom avatar you need to be a SM, but you can choose from a large supply of stock avatars we have.
> 
> Josh Childress with one of the worst post entry passes I've ever seen as it goes about three feet over Tom Gugliotta's head.
> 
> ...



I tried to get the Iverson one But it has a red X on the pic ??


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Childress is seriously playing some serious ball, he's found and gets back to the line. He hits the first FT, and the second. 78-58 Sixers.

Willie Green checks in for Aaron McKie.

The Sixers pass the ball one too many times, as neither Iguodala, Salmons, or Willie Green want to take the shot. Green ends up taking it and airballs. Hawks end up with the ball, but Yogi Stewart is called for the moving screen.

Excellent ball movement again by the Sixers, John Salmons finds Josh Davis from beyond and he nails thre three. 81-58 Sixers.

The Hawks answer back, as Gugliotta nails a baseline jumper. 81-60 Sixers.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Update on the INDIANA & BULLS GAME 

BULLS 28

INDIANA 16


28.9 sec 1st quater


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> I tried to get the Iverson one But it has a red X on the pic ??


Okay, I'll let an admin know about the problem and see if they can get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> Update on the INDIANA & BULLS GAME
> 
> BULLS 28
> 
> ...


 If only they can keep that up. Hey, is it possible for you to keep updating the score while this game is on.. since I can't watch both?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to know we're resting Iverson. We're kicking *** without him so might as well let him rest.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You guys got the 6th seed, no way Indiana beats Chicago. Ben Gordon is already heated up.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If only they can keep that up. Hey, is it possible for you to keep updating the score while this game is on.. since I can't watch both?



Will do!!!!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

sloth said:


> You guys got the 6th seed, no way Indiana beats Chicago. Ben Gordon is already heated up.



I hope your right but you cant count Indiana out yet


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ball is lobbed to Josh Smith, who finishes with the lay-in. 81-62.

Dalembert thinking he's Patrick Ewing takes a jumper from the elbow and airballs.

Tyronn Lue turns the ball over, Korver gets the ball and goes all the way down and lays it in. 83-62 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> You guys got the 6th seed, no way Indiana beats Chicago. Ben Gordon is already heated up.


Is this one of your famous kisses of death, sloth? :clown:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

On a side note. Chicago is taking care of business 26-14 Bulls at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Childress is playing extremely aggressive, he finds his way to the line again as he drives and is fouled. He hits both. 83-64 Sixers.

Andre Iguodala with the ball, has the defender right on him, with a strong dribble Iggy rises with confidence and nails the jumper.

Royal Ivey comes down and hits a jumper of his own. 85-66 Sixers.

Iguodala from the same spot as his last jumper, nails another! 87-66 Sixers.

Korver with the back door cut is found by Rodney Rogers, Korver lays it in. 89-66 Sixers!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

After the Korver layup we're up 89-66.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Andre Iguodala showing off for the fans, goes behind the back twice before hitting Willie Green, but Green is fouled before he could get his shot off. Green goes to the line and hits one of two. 90-66 Sixers.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

9:33 2nd quater
CHI - J. Pargo makes a 20-foot jumper from the top of the key 

9:00 2nd quater 
CHI - J. Pargo makes a 21-foot jumper from the top of the key 

8:51 
IND - Full timeout (Timeout #3) 

Bulls - 32

Pacers - 18


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Childress is serious out there, I can't believe I thought he was going to be a bust, he's a pretty solid player.

Donta Smith drives and the blocking foul is called on Rodney Rogers, sending Smith to the line where he hits one of two. 90-67 Sixers.

Moving screen called on Rodney Rogers, his fifth foul of the game. Hawks ball with 4.6 seconds left in the third.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> 9:33 2nd quater
> CHI - J. Pargo makes a 20-foot jumper from the top of the key
> 
> 9:00 2nd quater
> ...


What's up with these former Lakers scrub guards becoming scorers when their on other teams? Doesn't make any sense if you ask me.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Royal Ivey brings the ball up the court, and finds Childress who, with his awkward looking shot, is blocked by Kyle Korver!

End of three, the Sixers lead 90-67.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Royal Ivey brings the ball up the court, and finds Childress who, with his awkward looking shot, is blocked by Kyle Korver!


Hahaha! Korver might trying for a career game. What's his career high?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Royal Ivey finds a wide open Tom Guglotta who drains the jumper. 90-69 Sixers.

Korver is on the board again, and is going for a career high after that jumper. 92-69 Sixers.

Gugliotta answers back with a two pointer from just inside the arc. 92-71 Sixers.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

7:13 
CHI - E. Piatkowski hits 1 of 2 free throws

7:43 
CHI - J. Pargo makes shot 

6:15 
IND - A. Johnson makes a 13-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: S. Pollard 

Bulls - 35

Pacers - 25


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Hahaha! Korver might trying for a career game. What's his career high?


26, I think they're going to make sure he gets his career high.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Josh Davis has 16 points in 14 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's great to see our reserves can come out here and play so strong knowing what's on the line.

Marc Jackson hits both his free throws. Sixers lead 96-73 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like they dedicated the fourth quarter to Habitats for Communites becauses there's a lot of bricks going on.

Marc Jackson rebounds his own miss, and puts it back in. 98-73 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver right now has the most nailed threes in the NBA with 226 on the season, one more than Damon Jones.

Willie Green scores putting the Sixers up 27, 100-73 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like Dalembert doesn't want to play in Atlanta next year, because he is playing like absolute garbage out there tonight.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Come on Chicago go on a run and put the Pacers away

3:53 
CHI - Layup by A. Davis. Assist: C. Duhon 

3:02 
IND - S. Jackson makes shot 

2:47 - Official timeout 

Bulls 41

Pacers 32


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

A driving Willie Green finds Michael Bradley, Bradley is fouled. Mike misses the first, hits the second. 101-73 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

After a John Salmons drive and lay-in, the Sixers lead 105-76.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh draws the charge on Josh Smith.

Salmons passes the ball but it's stolen, Willie Green gets it back, he goes for the dunk but is fouled. Green hits the first, and misses the second. 106-76 Sixers.

3:00 minutes left.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This game's over, Check out the chicago/indiana forums at:

The Chicago Forum 

And

The Philadelphia Forum


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Michael Bradley misses a desperation three point attempt, Sixers get the rebound, and Josh Davis hits Bradley who lays the ball in. 108-81.

Josh Childress tells Josh Davis.. welcome to the posterboard with that dunk. 108-83.

Bradley with an overhand lay-up with the left. 110-83.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It's over guys. Now we got to keep an eye out on the Bulls @ Pacers game. We can only pray, it's not in our hands anymore. Great game by the way. Our biggest win margin of the season.

Let's Go Sixers!! Playoffs baby!!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> On tonight’s game
> “We had a great first half but we got off to a sluggish second half. I was pleased we were able to get it back on track. It was a good W for us and we will wait to see who we play.”
> 
> ...


Postgame Report


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> You say this even when Willie Green produces, I'll never understand that.
> 
> The Sixers call time-out the draw up a play, and they find Green who drains the three pointer thanks to a Bradley screen. 67-38 Sixers at the end of the first half.


he had 6 turnovers....hes no where close 2 a mini iverson hes handles suck n he cant shoot 4 ****


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> he had 6 turnovers....hes no where close 2 a mini iverson hes handles suck n he cant shoot 4 sh!t


6 turnovers is pretty Iverson like. :biggrin:


----------

